# Bass Club Classic Event



## fish devil (Oct 6, 2014)

:twisted: 11 teams qualified. Ten competed. My team had a great first day finishing in 1st. Had a limit in the first few hours. Lipless cranks and soft plastics caught all the fish. We blanked the second day. That put us in second for the Club Classic. We also finished second for the year in the points race.

South Jersey Hawg Hunters
Date: 10/4/2014 – 10/5/2014
Day 1 = Lake Lenape; Day 2 = Salem Canal
Format: Five bass limit at each lake, 12 inch minimum, lunker prize at each lake.
Weather: Day 1 - Started out cool, rainy, light breeze. Later – warm, sunny & light breeze.
Day 2 – Started out cold, foggy, calm. Later – cool, sunny, breezy.

Results: 

1. Miller/Miller Team (Jim Miller & Mike Miller Jr)
Lenape Bass/Weight = 2 / 8.11 lbs
Salem Canal Bass/Weight = 4 / 3.96 lbs 
Total Bass/Weight = 6 / 12.07 lbs Points = 27
(1st Place & Day 1 Lunker)

2. F.Lentz/Nemeth Team (Fred Lentz & Joe Nemeth)
Lenape Bass/Weight = 5 / 10.36 lbs
Salem Canal Bass/Weight = 0
Total Bass/Weight = 5 / 10.36 lbs Points = 16
(2nd Place)

3. Duckardt/O.Summers Team (Bill Duckardt & Orie Summers)
Lenape Bass/Weight = 4 / 5.34 lbs
Salem Canal Bass/Weight = 3 / 3.17 lbs
Total Bass/Weight = 7 / 8.51 lbs Points = 15
(3rd Place)

4. Oeser/Merlock Team (Chris Oeser & Ken Merlock)
Lenape Bass/Weight = 2 / 2.92 lbs
Salem Canal Bass/Weight = 3 / 5.36 lbs
Total Bass/Weight = 5 / 8.28 Points = 13
(Day 2 Lunker)

5. Snyder/G.Lentz Team (Dennis Snyder & Greg Lentz)
Lenape Bass/Weight = 4 / 5.80 lbs
Salem Canal Bass/Weight = 1 / 1.14 lbs
Total Bass/Weight = 5 / 6.94 lbs Points = 8

6. Zellman/Schoonover Team (Zeke Zellman & Wade Schoonover)
Lenape Bass/Weight = 4 / 5.04 lbs
Salem Canal Bass/Weight = 0
Total Bass/Weight = 4 / 5.04 lbs Points = 6

7. S.Summers/L.Summers Team (Sean Summers & Larry Summers)
Lenape Bass/Weight = 1 / 2.76 lbs
Salem Canal Bass/Weight = 2 / 2.25 lbs
Total Bass/Weight = 3 / 5.01 lbs Points = 5

8. Blomdahl/Reeves Team (Rod Blomdahl & Dave Reeves)
Lenape Bass/Weight = 1 / 2.44 lbs
Salem Canal Bass/Weight = 2 / 1.76 lbs
Total Bass/Weight = 3 / 4.20 lbs Points = 5

9. Bowen/Ridel Team (Scott Bowen & Bill Ridel)
Lenape Bass/Weight = 0
Salem Canal Bass/Weight = 2 / 3.17 lbs
Total Bass/Weight = 2 / 3.17 lbs Points = 4

10. Franchetta/Stubbins Team (Al Franchetta)
Lenape Bass/Weight = 0 (left early due to trolling motor issue)
Salem Canal Bass/Weight = 0 (left early due to injury)
Total Bass/Weight = 0 Points = 2

Winning Lunker Weight – Day 1 = 5.51 lbs (Jim Miller)
Day 2 = 2.61 lbs (Ken Merlock)


----------



## fender66 (Oct 13, 2014)

Way to go FD! That's awesome!!!

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## shamoo (Oct 21, 2014)

You and Big Fred had a nice year, =D> you guys going to the Bass Bowl?


----------



## fish devil (Oct 21, 2014)

shamoo said:


> You and Big Fred had a nice year, =D> you guys going to the Bass Bowl?



The Bass Bowl was cancelled due to strong winds this past Sunday. I'm guessing 3-4' waves at the Susquehanna Flats would not be a fun day. There will be NO makeup date


----------



## fender66 (Oct 21, 2014)

fish devil said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > You and Big Fred had a nice year, =D> you guys going to the Bass Bowl?
> ...



We all know that you'd have won anyway!


----------

